# Reel worthless bluefin and yellowfin video



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Fished the obbc , didn't see a blue marlin but caught two bluefin at the same time and handful yellowfin throughout the weekend . Biggest yellowfin was 158 plbs and got us first place. Bluefin we estimated one 600-700 and other 900+ And got the first one to the boat in 1 1-2 hour and second one in about 3 1/2 hours .
http://vimeo.com/m/95822479

If someone can fix the video where it pops up on here that would be great . Thanks


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Bluefin


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Great video and even better trip


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

To bad we can't keep one a year . Awesome job fellows.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

F'ing solid fish. Both species. Nice work


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

that was awesome!!!! CONGRATS !


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Awesome Alex! What a BEAST!!!!!!! That's a trip maker!

Hey, PFF does not embed video from Vimeo (and that's a shame).


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

wow what a weekend be cool if a recapture happens in the Mediterranean Sea


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

That picture is absolutely perfect, big props the camera man!


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome catch and video!


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

That is totally Bad Ass :thumbsup:


That yellowfin had some crazy long sickles : looked like Hawaii as it came up in that purple water :

You Guys Are on FIRE


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Filet and release X2 hehe... I think you be there all day clean just one. Great job.
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice Video! I like that Mash Grease Kill shirt.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Huntinman said:


> Nice Video! I like that Mash Grease Kill shirt.



Thanks . It's becoming popular . People are tired of the "salt life" . Let me know if you are interested in shirts or stickers . You can get them throug me or outcast also carries them .


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Alex,
I am beginning to think I need a rubber stamp that says "Awesome job!" as you guys keep knocking it out of the park! I wonder how many people can say they caught a double on giant bluefin, especially in the gulf!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Captain Alex I tip my hat to you sir! That was Epic!


----------



## chris a (May 21, 2008)

What did you catch the bluefin with? Did he hit a lure? live bait? chum? Just curious.


----------



## purple haze (Sep 2, 2013)

Holy Molly They will make a memory for a life time!!! People talk about how hard a AJ pulls. This is in a whole new class in itself. Thanks for the post.


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

chris a said:


> What did you catch the bluefin with? Did he hit a lure? live bait? chum? Just curious.


They came off live baits . The first fish skied completely out of the water when he ate. Awesome bite


----------



## Scruggspc (Mar 20, 2013)

way to go


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I get amped when I get a big blackfin out of the kayak, I cant imagine how awesome itd be to get a monster yellowfin and a double on giant bluefin!!


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Unbelievable. Congrats on one hell of a trip.


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Man, that is so cool!


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

I thought everyone in the gulf was allowed a one time accidental bluefin landing b/c they usually die anyways. Were you not able to keep it, surely someone on the boat hadn't claimed their one...


----------



## Chasin' Tales (Oct 2, 2007)

Capt. Alex Pinney said:


> They came off live baits . The first fish skied completely out of the water when he ate. Awesome bite


Jesus willy I bet that was a sight. Nice work fellas!


----------



## Navi-Gator (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for the video, those were some amazing fish. Looks like the leaderman was wrapping the line around his hands, seems kinda dangerous. Is that standard practice? I'm not criticizing, but genuinely curious.


----------



## syrupdawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Thats what dreams are made of!


----------



## JMB (Jan 2, 2009)

Ya don't see that everyday!

Guess y'all do a LOT of live baiting with 12 tuna tubes!!! Lol. 

That's a whole lotta tuna there....I'm sure the angler was whooped after that.


----------



## Docs Holiday (Mar 11, 2012)

Sick trip! Congrats on the weekend!


----------



## Fish N Tales (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome trip as usual! Thanks for the post


----------



## Capt. Alex Pinney (Jan 23, 2008)

Wharf Rat said:


> I thought everyone in the gulf was allowed a one time accidental bluefin landing b/c they usually die anyways. Were you not able to keep it, surely someone on the boat hadn't claimed their one...


No they shut it down where you are not allowed to keep one at all anymore . 

As far as wiring the fish , it's safe as long as you know how to correctly do it . We make sure everyone has release knives incase something goes wrong


----------

